# 2013 R3 BBRite Ultegra 6703 Crankset question



## banosser (Sep 22, 2011)

Clarification sought... I have an Ultegra 6703 grupo on my current ride... I plan on stepping up and purchasing a '13 R3 Frameset and using these components for the build.. My question is will the 6703 crank (with adapter obviously) fit in the R3's BBRrite BB.. I've talk with a local Cervelo dealer and he thinks the Q may be able to be tweaked to fit. I wouldn't be opposed to go with a new 6750 (and a new left brifter, and prolly new FD) but I prefer not to if I don't have to (I bike some pretty good hills in the PNW and am not completely offended by carrying the wt of an extra ring).

So.. what is the consensus.. will a 6703 go on a '13 R3??

many thanks


----------



## Pug (Sep 20, 2011)

Sorry for the delay in responding, I haven't logged on here in a while. You may have even settled the issue by now. I moved my Ultegra compact group from a '10 RS to a '13 R3 frame. It fits like a charm so I'd say it can't hurt trying to get the triple on your R3. Worst case is you'll need to buy a compact but I'd still give it a try first.


----------



## banosser (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey.. thanks for the response Pug.. Yeah, I've discussed with a Cervelo engineer and he says no prob.. just need the correct adapter which I have incoming from Rotor. In fact Rotor even produces a road triple made for the BBrite.. which I will probably eventually move up to when I have that extra $660 to spend.. I'm quite surprised that one of the Cervelo dealers in my area flat out told me a BBrite won't accept a triple.. perhaps they meant on principle.. 

I was planning on updating this thread when I get my bike built.. 2011 R5 frameset sitting in my basemant waiting for the adapter to arrive.. impatiently waiting..


----------



## Pug (Sep 20, 2011)

banosser said:


> I was planning on updating this thread when I get my bike built.. 2011 R5 frameset sitting in my basemant waiting for the adapter to arrive.. impatiently waiting..


If you don't mind, can you post pics once done? I'm curious to see how the triple looks on a Cervelo. Thanks!


----------



## banosser (Sep 22, 2011)

Finally got it built... Had to wait about a month for the BB adapter to ship/arrive.. profuse apologies accompanied it. Kulshon Cycles in B'ham put it together for me... they said it went without a hitch. 









full size

Just got her fitted... running thru the gears felt nice and smooth.. The new 6703 brifters shift much crisper than my prev 6603s.. Felt really responsive and 'light'.. tho I now need to log some miles and climb some hills prior to a real eval... 

Coming from
View attachment 284770
(which was/is actually a nice bike and served me well) I plan on...  a lot.. 

build:
3T Ergosum LTD bars
Ritchey WCS Matrix 4 Axis stem
Deda SuperZero seatpost
Ultegra 6703 brifters, crank, FD, RD
DA 7900 cassette 11-25
KCNC C7 brakes
Look Keo Blade Ti pedals
Mavic Ksyrium ES Helium Anniv
Vittoria Open Corsa EVO CX III 25s
Specialized Romin EVO Comp saddle
Rav-X cage

15 lbs 9oz..










Eventually I will probably go with a Rotor 3D+ compact and 11-28 cass, or maybe the Rotor triple.. but as is this is a phenomenal bike for me and has me stoked to say the least.. even with the extra ring..


----------



## Pug (Sep 20, 2011)

Your bike looks fantastic. Enjoy!


----------

